# No refresh after posting



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I've been having some issues lately when posting (from the Advanced page). When I submit, it seems to post correctly. If I open another tab, the post is there. But the page from which I posted hangs up, and never refreshes to go back to the thread (or it takes a long time).


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it only happening on one browser or several?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Just been using Chrome. Since it is not all the time, I have not spent a lot of time testing on others.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It's bitten me a few times with Firefox in the past week also.


----------



## annajohn588 (May 29, 2012)

Just been using Chrome. Since it is not all the time


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm seeing it again today, with Chrome. But only sometimes, it is by no means reproducible.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am getting this almost every post, this morning. It does post, but no refresh for a long time, if at all (sometimes it errors out).


----------



## trubel (Sep 6, 2008)

eddyj said:


> Just been using Chrome. Since it is not all the time, I have not spent a lot of time testing on others.


I love Chrome!!


----------

